# Microsoft: Phil Spencer über Monopol-Ängste von Spieleentwicklern



## Gast1669461003 (5. März 2016)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Microsoft: Phil Spencer über Monopol-Ängste von Spieleentwicklern* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Microsoft: Phil Spencer über Monopol-Ängste von Spieleentwicklern


----------



## Shadow_Man (5. März 2016)

Widerspricht er sich nicht total? Wenn es ein offenes System sein soll, aber man sich als Entwickler dazu verpflichtet, dass sein Spiel nur über den Windows Store verkauft werden muss, wenn man dieses UWP nutzt?


----------



## Scholdarr (5. März 2016)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Widerspricht er sich nicht total? Wenn es ein offenes System sein soll, aber man sich als Entwickler dazu verpflichtet, dass sein Spiel nur über den Windows Store verkauft werden muss, wenn man dieses UWP nutzt?


Wer sagt denn, dass man sich dazu verpflichten muss??? Das wird hier nur immer wieder so dargestellt von manchen Usern (fälschlicherweise)...

Rise of the Tomb Raider widerspricht dieser These übrigens bereits schon. Das ist sowohl auf Steam wie auch im Win10 Store erhältlich.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (5. März 2016)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Rise of the Tomb Raider widerspricht dieser These übrigens bereits schon. Das ist sowohl auf Steam wie auch im Win10 Store erhältlich.



Weil Rise of the Tomb Raider auch nicht von Microsoft stammt, sondern von Square Enix.
Microsoft hat da nur seinen Geldkoffer geöffnet, damit es als erstes auf der Xbox One erscheint.
Ein reines MS-Spiel wird man vermutlich vergeblich bei Steam suchen.
Quantum Break, Forza und Gears of War werden da sicher nur die ersten Beispiele sein.


----------



## Shadow_Man (5. März 2016)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Wer sagt denn, dass man sich dazu verpflichten muss??? Das wird hier nur immer wieder so dargestellt von manchen Usern (fälschlicherweise)...
> 
> Rise of the Tomb Raider widerspricht dieser These übrigens bereits schon. Das ist sowohl auf Steam wie auch im Win10 Store erhältlich.



Steht doch auch so im Text:

"Sweeney kritisierte *die Verpflichtung zum Windows Store bei Nutzung einiger Windows 10-Features *als aggressive Vorgehensweise."


----------



## Scholdarr (5. März 2016)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Weil Rise of the Tomb Raider auch nicht von Microsoft stammt, sondern von Square Enix.


Ich wüsste nicht, wo ich das bestritten habe.



> Ein reines MS-Spiel wird man vermutlich vergeblich bei Steam suchen.
> Quantum Break, Forza und Gears of War werden da sicher nur die ersten Beispiele sein.


Logisch, aber das trifft nicht den Kern der Kritik. Es geht ja scheinbar darum, dass Leute Angst haben, dass Microsoft ein Monopol im Spielemarkt aufbauen will (siehe Überschrift des Artikels alleine). Das wird man wohl kaum hinbringen, wenn man dieses Monopol nur um seine eigenen Spiele rum baut (die es bisher gar nicht für PC gab).

Was Shadow und der Artikel hier aufgreifen, ist die diffuse Angst davor, dass es ja gerade um 3rd Party Entwickler geht, die in Zukunft aus welchem Grund auch immer plötzlich keine Win32 Spiele auf Steam mehr herausbringen könnten, was einfach nur Unsinn ist. Deshalb stimmt es auch nicht, dass Spencer sich hier in einen Widerspruch verstricken würde. 3rd Party Entwickler dürften UWP OFFEN nutzen, d.h. sie können es nutzen, wenn sie Spiele in den Win10 Store (oder auf andere Windows-Geräte) bringen wollen. Aber das gilt nicht exklusiv. Sprich, sie können wie Square Enix bei ROTTR auch gleichzeitig eine klassische Win32 Version machen. Das ist also eine klare Wiederlegung von Shadows Post.


Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Steht doch auch so im Text:
> 
> "Sweeney kritisierte *die Verpflichtung zum Windows Store bei Nutzung einiger Windows 10-Features *als aggressive Vorgehensweise."


Seit wann ist UWP und "die Nutzung EINIGER Win10-Features" dasselbe???

Wie gesagt, ROTTR nutzt UWP und ist trotzdem nicht Win10-Store exklusiv. Sweeney liegt also entweder einfach falsch oder es gibt spezielle Einzelfeatures von UWP, die von ROTTR gar nicht genutzt werden (DX12 fällt übrigens auch nicht darunter).

Es gibt übrigens eine Konversation von Sweeney mit Usern auf Twitter, die ziemlich deutlich macht, wie wenig Ahnung Sweeney eigentlich von der ganzen Thematik rund um UWP hat. Nur mal so am Rande...


----------



## doomkeeper (5. März 2016)

Mit irgendwelchen Win 10 Features gehts los und irgendwann fängts auch mit DirectX 12.1 etc.pp an  

Die haben DirectX schon immer viel zu oft an unpassenden Stellen  weggenommen um etwas anderes pushen zu wollen und sie werden es auch immer und immer wieder auf die Spitze treiben wenn es nicht bald eine Alternative dafür gibt.
Hat man ja schon bei DirectX10 bzw. DirectX 11.1 / 11.2 gesehen.
"Only Windows 8!"  " oh... Windows 8 gefloppt... ähm ok dann schnell DirectX12 only Windows10 um neuen Kaufanreiz zu geben!... langweilig diese Taktik.

Nur kauft man dann quasi nicht immer wieder mal ein neues DirectX, sondern unterstützt indirekt viele andere Sachen die man eigentlich nicht gerne unterstützen möchte
All solche Dinge haben nix mit einer Grafikschnittstelle zu tun und dennoch werden sie aneinander gekoppelt. (ja ich weiß dass DirectX nicht NUR eine Grafikschnittstelle ist)

Deswegen ist es wichtig dass man ein OS hat welches nix kosten muss und unabhängig von der API Version funktioniert (Linux und Vulkan)
Da ist es egal welche Version du von der SteamOS Version hast bzw. welche Vulkan Version du besitzt - der einzige ausschlaggebende Faktor wird die Hardware sein und welche Effekte bzw. für welche OpenGL Version sie gedacht ist.

Kein künstlich exklusives Software Gesamtpaket etc. wo man etwas mitkauft bzw. supported, was man aber gar nicht möchte.
OS + API + Games. So einfach kann das sein.

Die Spiele sollen einfach unabhängig von irgendeiner Politik in der bestmöglichen Qualität und so gut wie möglich auf einem gemeinsamen nenner funktionieren.


----------



## Batze (5. März 2016)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Die Spiele sollen einfach unabhängig von irgendeiner Politik in der bestmöglichen Qualität und so gut wie möglich auf einem gemeinsamen nenner funktionieren.



Ach ja. 
Dann könnte dein Heiß geliebter G.N. doch mal mit bestem Beispiel voran gehen und eigene Valve Spiele freigeben, z.B. für gog.com oder für andere Launcher, ohne Steam. Das gleiche mit Steam OS oder der Steam Maschine. Alles nur nutzbar mit Steam.

Wenn man selbst im (Monopol)Glashaus sitzt sollte man immer vorsichtig sein mit dem Steine schmeißen.


----------



## Scholdarr (6. März 2016)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Kein künstlich exklusives Software Gesamtpaket etc. wo man etwas mitkauft bzw. supported, was man aber gar nicht möchte.
> OS + API + Games. So einfach kann das sein.
> 
> Die Spiele sollen einfach unabhängig von irgendeiner Politik in der bestmöglichen Qualität und so gut wie möglich auf einem gemeinsamen nenner funktionieren.



Ja, und Weltfrieden wäre auch noch schön... 

Du kritisierst Microsoft im Prinzip dafür, dass sie überhaupt noch irgendein Geschäft machen wollen und die Software, die sie entwickeln, an den Mann bringen wollen. Das ist lächerlich hoch Zehn und von einem Steam-Fan pure Doppelmoral hoch Hundert.

Es gibt auch kein "künstlich exklusives Software Gesamtpaket", wie du hier so schön behauptest. Microsoft zwingt niemanden zu irgendetwas. Niemand wird gezwungen DX12 zu nutzen. Man kann auch weiterhin DX11 verwenden. Niemand wird gezwungen, Win10 zu nutzen. Man kann auch weiterhin alle Vorgängerversionen nutzen. Niemand wird gezwungen, den Win10 Store zu nutzen. Man kann nach wie vor 99,9% aller Spiele (die nicht von Microsoft gemacht werden) an anderer Stelle kaufen.

Es wird langsam echt langweilig, dieses ewige Gejammer und Gezeter, bloß weil man sich persönlich sträubt auf Win10 umzusteigen. Dann lass es doch einfach! Niemand hindert dich daran, auch nicht Microsoft. Lerne zu verzichten, wenn dir deine Prinzipien so wichtig sind!



> Deswegen ist es wichtig dass man ein OS hat welches nix kosten muss und unabhängig von der API Version funktioniert (Linux und Vulkan)
> Da ist es egal welche Version du von der SteamOS Version hast bzw. welche Vulkan Version du besitzt - der einzige ausschlaggebende Faktor wird die Hardware sein und welche Effekte bzw. für welche OpenGL Version sie gedacht ist.



Jaja, Linux, ich lach mich tot. Wann wird das endlich abheben? Noch in diesem Jahrhundert oder erst im nächsten? Es gibt keinen großen Entwickler, der ernsthaft darüber nachdenkt, voll auf Linux umzuschwenken. KEINEN! Steam-OS ist ja auch ganz schnell und praktisch sang- und klanglos wieder in der Versenkung verschwunden. Fakt ist, dass es keine gleichwertige Alternative zu DirectX gibt. Das muss man nicht gut finden, aber so ist nun Mal die Realität. Entweder man freundet sich als Verbraucher damit an - oder man verzichtet eben. Aber Microsoft ist nicht die Heilsarmee. Denen geht es nicht um dein Seelenheil. Die wollen Geld verdienen, wie jede andere Firma auch. Sie bieten dir Spiele zu gewissen Konditionen an. Entweder du stimmst zu oder du lässt es. So einfach ist das.


----------



## doomkeeper (6. März 2016)

Batze schrieb:


> Ach ja.
> Dann könnte dein Heiß geliebter G.N. doch mal mit bestem Beispiel voran gehen und eigene Valve Spiele freigeben, z.B. für gog.com oder für andere Launcher, ohne Steam. Das gleiche mit Steam OS oder der Steam Maschine. Alles nur nutzbar mit Steam.
> 
> Wenn man selbst im (Monopol)Glashaus sitzt sollte man immer vorsichtig sein mit dem Steine schmeißen.



Zum Thema SteamOS oder Steam Machines werde ich mich hier nicht äußern weil du  schlichtweg nicht daran interessiert bist und nur falsche Informationen verbreitest bzw. gerne rumstänkerst.
Du schreibst Dinge über SteamOS wo man sich einfach nur am Kopf fassen muss.  Nach x Beiträgen zu diesem Thema  hast du dich kein bisschen  bemüht dich  besser zu informieren. Dieses Thema hab ich mit dir vor vielen Monaten beendet weil du
mit persönlichen Beleidigungen angefangen hast als dir nix mehr eingefallen ist.

Wieso Valve ihre Spiele nicht für andere Platformen anbietet? Musst du Valve fragen wenn du ihre Antwort wissen willst.
Wenn ich für Valve antworten müsste dann würde meine Antwort lauten:

"Weil wir mit unseren Produkten ein ganzes  System verfolgen und das fängt mit Workshop an und endet  mit wöchentlichen Updates.  Wir behandeln unsere Produkte selbst lange nach dem Erscheinen immer noch und können 
von  unserer eigenen Platform aus die beste und schnellste Arbeit abliefern, weil kein anderer im Weg steht. Wir können sofort auf alles reagieren und unsere Spiele zu jedem Zeitpunkt supporten"
Zumal sie mit Steam ein gigantisches Risiko eingegangen sind und das nie als eine Art PC Weltmarkt gedacht war. Es war ein Tool um die eigenen Spiele besser im Auge zu behalten bzw. einheitliche Updates zu garantieren
z.B. Counter Strike Community an eine Version heranführen, damit die Community sich nicht auf 6 Versionen aufteilt (wie es der Fall war)

Kann sein dass auch der DRM Gedanke damals vorhanden war, den ich persönlich aber nicht als schlimm empfand bzw. empfinde weil man  einiges an Mehrwert bekommt wenn man drauf achtet.

Wer hätte denn gedacht dass die Sache so ausartet? Selbst ein Gigant wie EA brauchte viele Jahre nach Steam für eine vergleichbare Idee. 
Es hätte keinerlei Mehrwert die älteren Spiele von Valve an Origin oder Uplay zu geben weil sie:
1. zu alt sind.
2.Community Hubs und Workshops an neueren Spielen gekoppelt sind.
3.Spielebesitzern aus ihrem Haus  mit extras belohnt wie  flächendeckende Engine Upgrades, VR (Test)Funktion inkl. SteamVR  und Beta Funktionen.
4.Valves Ansprüche evtl fast alle börsenorientierte Unternehmen schlichtweg übersteigen und sie nicht das machen wollen wie es Valve für ihre Spiele gerne sehen möchte?
(sowas hast du z.b. auch wenn du ein eigenes Geschäft aufmachst und ein Hersteller von  ProduktXYZ will seine Ware in deinem Geschäft an einen guten Platz aufstellen  damit seine Ware gut aussieht
z.B. Liqui Moly )

Source 2 Spiele dürfen z.b. auch überall anders  angeboten werden aber die Mindestanforderung ist immer noch  Steam weil die Engine kostenlos sein soll. Das hat wieder etwas damit zu tun  da man alle Source 2 Produkte auf dem Blick haben möchte
und die Zusammenarbeit mit allen Source 2 Entwicklerteams optimal verlaufen kann. Workshop und User Content wird mit der Source 2  eine noch größere Rolle Spielen und das geht nur wenn man die Produkte  primär auf der eigenen Platform hat.

Ich wüsste nicht dass Origin bzw. Uplay Mods überhaupt  erlaubt. 
Origin / EA hat sich langsam wirklich verbessert und beschenkt die Origin User wenigstens mit kostenlosen Games bzw. 80% - 90% Sales.
Kundenschutz wurde auch gut von EA implementiert und hier waren sie sogar Valve eine Nasenlänge vorraus 

Kann sein dass ich bei Mirrors Edge 2 da gerne einsteige.. aber auch nur wenn es so gut wird wie erwartet.

Und den Vorwurf von einer Steam Monopolstellung kannst du gerne an alle Entwicklerteams dieser Branche schicken weil sie haben Steam zum Quasi Monopol gemacht, nicht Valve.
Dass das gerne ausgeblendet wird ist nix neues. Ändert nix daran dass die Branche Steam zu diesem Erfolg geführt hat und Valve schlichtweg  ihrer Verantwortung bewusst war und  gute Arbeit abgeliefert haben .


----------



## Scholdarr (6. März 2016)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Wieso Valve ihre Spiele nicht für andere Platformen anbietet? Musst du Valve fragen wenn du ihre Antwort wissen willst.
> Wenn ich für Valve antworten müsste dann würde meine Antwort lauten:
> 
> "Weil wir mit unseren Produkten ein ganzes  System verfolgen und das fängt mit Workshop an und endet  mit wöchentlichen Updates.  Wir behandeln unsere Produkte selbst lange nach dem Erscheinen immer noch und können
> von  unserer eigenen Platform aus die beste und schnellste Arbeit abliefern, weil kein anderer im Weg steht. Wir können sofort auf alles reagieren und unsere Spiele zu jedem Zeitpunkt supporten"


Und warum darf Microsoft nicht gleichermaßen argumentieren?



> Und den Vorwurf von einer Steam Monopolstellung kannst du gerne an alle Entwicklerteams dieser Branche schicken weil sie haben Steam zum Quasi Monopol gemacht, nicht Valve.
> Dass das gerne ausgeblendet wird ist nix neues. Ändert nix daran dass die Branche Steam zu diesem Erfolg geführt hat und Valve schlichtweg  ihrer Verantwortung bewusst war und  gute Arbeit abgeliefert haben .


Alles, was du Microsoft nicht zugestehen willst quasi.


----------



## doomkeeper (6. März 2016)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Und warum darf Microsoft nicht gleichermaßen argumentieren?


Klar dürfen sie  das nur gibts ein großen Unterschied zwischen PR und Taten zeigen.
Microsofts PR ist seit einigen Jährchen schon gut dabei die PC Offensive anzukündigen und bis dato ist alles nur heiße Luft.
Im Gegenteil sogar. Sie können Spiele die Windows Store Spiele nicht allen ernstes unter dem Vorwand "Beste Qualität" verkaufen, weil der Windows App Store
solch hochgradige Probleme hat und die eigenen Spiele darunter leiden.

Das sind u.a. keine Probleme die Microsoft einfach so leicht lösen kann da es die GPU Hersteller betrifft. Ergo  müssen auch die Hardware Hersteller aktiv
daran mithelfen und niemand weiß wie, wann und OB diese Probleme auf Dauer gelöst werden können.

Und zu guter letzt... Klar dürfen sie jegliche Art von Argumentation benutzen aber Microsoft hat nunmal als PC Besitzer eine ganz besondere Rolle.
Man erwartet von MS ein seriöses Auftreten und viel positivem Support um Gaming noch schöner und angenehmer zu machen.
Stattdessen sind all ihre Pläne immer nur Hürden und Hindernisse für Entwickler und Kunden.

Das ist u.a. der Grund wieso Valve immer noch bei DirectX 9.0c geblieben ist weil sich seitdem nicht viel getan hat und ihre Politik zu chaotisch wird, da sie ein neues DirectX oftmals sofort mit einer neuen
Windows Version gleichsetzen. Der Markt bewegt sich aber anders als Microsoft es möchte und deswegen machen sie im PC Gaming Bereich fast nur Fehler statt mal ordentlich Mehrwert zu bieten.


> Alles, was du Microsoft nicht zugestehen willst quasi.


Na moment mal ich fange mit diesen "Monopol Vorwürfen" nicht an wenn es immer zu solch einer Diskussion kommt. Microsoft kann auch gerne dieses Position haben wenn sie verantwortungsbewusst damit gehen könnten, aber da sie bereits
mehrfach bewiesen haben dass sie es nicht können, ist es auch ein Dorn in meinem Auge geworden.

Auch hätte ich mit Steam große Probleme gehabt aber sie machen nunmal in meinen Augen eine sehr gute Arbeit und gehen verantwortungsbewusst mit der Platform um.

Wenn es nach Microsoft gehen würde, müsste ich mir fast für jedes noch so neue DirectX ein neues Windows kaufen inkl. fragwürdigen Designenschteidungen die mein Leben schwieriger machen und neuen ungewissen Datenschutzproblemen
mit denen ich mich ungern befassen möchte.

Im Bereich Gaming macht MS einfach nahezu immer alles falsch und deswegen kritisiere ich ihre Monopolstellung weil sie damit nicht umgehen können, nicht weil sie  ein Monopol haben.
Genau wie Tim Sweeney gemeint hat _"Zeigt endlich Taten und nicht immer nur PR"

_Ich warte seit Jahren drauf und es ist bis dato immer nur PR gewesen... Da hört man endlich mal dass Xbox One Spiele auf den PC kommen (wenn auch nicht alle) und im gleichen Moment  gibts aber mehrere schlechte Nachrichten rund um diese Ankündigung. Tut mir leid aber von DEM PC Besitzer erwarte ich etwas mehr... meine Erwartungshaltung ist eigentlich gar nicht so hoch weil ich Microsoft über die Jahre sehr gut einschätzen kann... aber nicht mal diese äußerst niedrige Erwartungshaltung können sie erfüllen .

Als PC Gaming Aushängeschild ist das an Peinlichkeit nicht zu überbieten was sie immer und immer wieder versuchen.


----------



## Wynn (6. März 2016)

Anders als Steam, Origin, Uplay hat Microsoft nicht seit über 20 jahren eine Monopol Stellung 

Damals war die Einstellung von Support für Videospiele bei Microsoft sanfter. Windows 10 dagegen und Microsoft hat eine agressive Produktpolitik inzwischen da fühlen sich viele bedroht.

Dazu kommt es das man seit windows 8 versucht dem Nutzer immer weniger Rechte an seinem Betriebssystem zu geben natürlich alles unter dem deckmantel der "Benutzerfreundlichkeit"


----------



## doomkeeper (6. März 2016)

Wynn schrieb:


> Anders als Steam, Origin, Uplay hat Microsoft nicht seit über 20 jahren eine Monopol Stellung
> 
> Damals war die Einstellung von Support für Videospiele bei Microsoft sanfter. Windows 10 dagegen und Microsoft hat eine agressive Produktpolitik inzwischen da fühlen sich viele bedroht.
> Dazu kommt es das man seit windows 8 versucht dem Nutzer immer weniger Rechte an seinem Betriebssystem zu geben natürlich alles unter dem deckmantel der "Benutzerfreundlichkeit"



Ganz genau. Der eigentliche PC "Besitzer" MS geht einen völlig eigenen Weg  ohne Hardwarehersteller und Softwareentwickler.
Es ist absolut selbstverständlich dass man von Microsoft ein viel besseres Verhalten erwartet und vor allem in Abstimmung mit anderen Unternehmen die den PC über Jahre hinweg aufgebaut haben.

Ja ich verstehe dass Microsoft einen eigenen Store einbauen möchte  aber  wieso bitte so amateurhaft?

Ich verstehe aber nicht wieso man bei diesem Thema immer an Steams Quasi-Monopolstellung erinnert, obwohl Microsoft die wohl größte und wichtigste Stellung in dieser Branche hat?
Valve steht  unter Microsoft und bei Microsoft wird so getan als ob man nix kritisieren darf... aber wehe man kann etwas bei Valve meckern dann geht die Welt  runter und die Schlagzeilen sind ganz groß.
Microsoft muss beweisen dass sie diese Verantwortung nachwievor stemmen können, ansonsten sehe ich im Gaming bereich wirklich sehr schlechte Zeiten auf sie zukommen.

Hardware und Software Unternehmen haben heutzutage genug Möglichkeiten um  ihr eigenes Ding zu machen... Eins sehen wir ja schon. Vulkan 
Wenn das Ding in die Gänge kommt, wird nahezu jegliche DirectX Exklusiv-Ankopplung sehr schwer zu rechtfertigen sein.

Microsoft macht schon seit längerem nicht den Eindruck als würden sie eine Ahnung haben von dem was sie so machen, zumindest nicht wenn es um den Privatkunden geht.

Auch bin ich völlig verwirrt wie die zukünftige Release Politik von Windows aussehen wird und welche  Features mir vorenthalten werden wenn ich z.b. Windows 10 holen würde.
Ist dann DirectX 12.1 mit neuer Windows Version nicht mit  Windows 10 kompatibel?

Ich habe keine Ahnung weil Microsoft total chaotisch mit ihren Werkzeugen umgeht und sie nicht das nötige Vertrauen bei mir aufgebaut haben.
Die haben mMn. den Kontakt zum Kunden verloren und entwickeln zu viel, zu stark und zu oft am Markt vorbei.


----------



## Scholdarr (6. März 2016)

Du gibt ihnen doch überhaupt keine Chance. Noch bevor sie richtig anfangen, schießt du nur gegen. Du bist nicht konstruktiv, nur destruktiv. Du hast deine Meinung über Microsoft schon lange gemacht und so gut wie nichts kann dich davon abbringen. Du hast eine ganz bestimmte Vorstellung in deinem Kopf, einen einzigen goldenen Weg, den Microsoft einschlagen könnte, der sie aus dem Lager des Bösen ins Licht zurückführt. Jegliche Abweichung von diesem imaginären Weg sieht du als Fehler, als Gefahr, als einen weiteren Beweis für Microsofts Unfähigkeit. Du legst in der Tat Maßstäbe an, die niemand sonst erfüllt und die auch sonst niemand erfüllen kann.

Also ganz gleich, was Microsoft tut oder sagt oder was andere zum Thema sagen, du wirst es immer als negativ sehen. Daher ist die Diskussion darüber auch so fruchtlos



> Genau wie Tim Sweeney gemeint hat _"Zeigt endlich Taten und nicht immer nur PR"_


Xbox Exklusives jetzt auch für den PC zu veröffentlichen, ist also keine Tat?

Das wahre Problem sind nicht Taten. Das wahre Problem ist, dass hier manche nicht weniger als 100% oder sogar 110% akzeptieren, ja alles darunter einfach ignorieren oder sogar als Negativpunkt auslegen. Das ist doch grotesk, ganz ehrlich. Ihr bewegt euch ganz ehrlich in einem Traumzustand von ewiger Nostalgie bezüglich einer Zeit, die schon lange vorbei ist und in der Technologie usw. noch anderen Regeln folgte, ganz abgesehen von den inneren und äußeren Vorgängen in einem großen Konzern. Kein Wunder also, dass ihr ständig nur das Negative seht und ständig nur enttäuscht seid. Aber das trübt euren Blick und hilft der "Sache" auch nicht weiter, weil es wie schon erwähnt nicht zu konstruktivem Feedback, sondern zu destruktivem Protest führt, der seinerseits gefährlich und chaotisch ist.


----------



## doomkeeper (6. März 2016)

Das perfekte Beispiel wie jemand die Beiträge nicht genau liest und sofort eine Antwort schreibt.


Scholdarr schrieb:


> Du gibt ihnen doch überhaupt keine Chance. Noch bevor sie richtig anfangen, schießt du nur gegen.


Ich gebe ihnen keine Chance? Ich warte schon seit Vista bis sie in die Gänge kommen und sie wollen sich seit Vista verbessern.
Nicht ich mache von Jahr zu Jahr die Versprechen sondern MS.


> Du bist nicht konstruktiv, nur destruktiv.


Ich gebe meine persönliche Feststellung ab und die Vergangenheit zeigt dass meine Eindrücke richtig liegen.
Egal auf welchen Markt du schaust, Microsoft hinkt überall hinterher und selbst die Xbox One haben sie gehörig versemmelt.


> Du hast deine Meinung über Microsoft schon lange gemacht und so gut wie nichts kann dich davon abbringen.


Und diese Meinung ist durch die unzähligen und jährlichen Fehler durch Microsoft entstanden. Soll ich mich etwa dafür entschuldigen wie ich über MS denke wenn sie mMn. nur Mist bauen?
Oh wie kann ich nur 


> Du hast eine ganz bestimmte Vorstellung in deinem Kopf, einen einzigen goldenen Weg, den Microsoft einschlagen könnte, der sie aus dem Lager des Bösen ins Licht zurückführt.


Soll ich nun konstruktiv sein oder nicht? Selbstverständlich hab ich eine ganz bestimmte Vorstellung was Microsoft alles machen könnte damit sie bei mir wieder hoch angesehen werden.
ein verkrüppelter GfWL Ersatz und immer fragwürdigere DirectX Politik erreicht bei mir genau das Gegenteil. 
... was musste ich lachen als Microsoft auf  der letzten (?) E3 gesagt hat.
"Wir bei Microsoft werden STEAM auf Windows 10 unterstützen!" ... oh welch ein krasser Support. Microsoft tut also nix und Steam  Software funktioniert
unter Windows 10. Krasser Support  


> Jegliche Abweichung von diesem imaginären Weg sieht du als Fehler, als Gefahr, als einen weiteren Beweis für Microsofts Unfähigkeit.


Ich stehe nicht allein mit dieser Meinung dar denn das ist aktuell das Image von Microsoft wenn es um PC Gaming geht. Einfach mal die unzähligen Kommentarbereiche, Foren und Youtube Beiträge anschauen.
Microsoft wird keinesfalls ernstgenommen und eher belächelt weil sie  einfach nix abliefern .

Und selbstverständlich halte ich sie für Unfähig wenn sie ganz genau wissen wie schlimm GfWL aufgenommen wurde und sie ihn letzten Endes sogar selber entfernt hatten.
Einen neuen Aufguss  von solch einer Platform, welches  noch tiefer im System  hinterlegt ist, lässt nicht gerade von kundenorientiertem Feedback sprechen.


> Du legst in der Tat Maßstäbe an, die niemand sonst erfüllt und die auch sonst niemand erfüllen kann.


Wir reden hier vom PC Monopol. Microsoft ist der Herr dieser Platform. 
Soll man ihn wie ein No Name Unternehmen behandeln, welches sich jede Art von Fehler erlauben kann? Immer wieder und wieder? Ich denke nicht.


> Also ganz gleich, was Microsoft tut oder sagt oder was andere zum Thema sagen, du wirst es immer als negativ sehen. Daher ist die Diskussion darüber auch so fruchtlos


Das ist genau diese Art von Antwort die man bei Microsoft relevanten Themen zu hören bzw. lesen bekommt.
Es ist eines der größten Monopole auf dem Weltmarkt und man darf sie nicht für ihre schlechte Arbeit im Bereich XYZ kritisieren?

Hier wird so getan als ob Microsoft seit Jahren fleißig dem PC Markt unter die Arme greift und vor allem die Gamer mit zahlreichen guten  Diensten verwöhnt.
Genau das ist eben nicht der Fall. Ganz im Gegenteil sie stellen permanent neue Hürden auf und wollen so viele Bereiche wie nur möglich ineinander verschmelzen lassen. Auch wenn das Brecheisen ran muss.

Über Dinge wie "Wir wollen nicht mehr verraten wie die Changelogs der Windows Updates aussehen" sprechen wir hier noch nicht ein mal... obwohl ja das anscheinend wieder verworfen wurde.


> Xbox Exklusives jetzt auch für den PC zu veröffentlichen, ist also keine Tat?


Diesen Satz würdest du dir sparen wenn du meinen Beitrag gelesen hättest.
Was bringt es den Markt mit dem ein oder anderem Xbox Spiel zu bereichern, wenn die Spiele nur für Windows 10 inkl DirectX12 und Windows Store herauskommen?
Ich verstehe durchaus den ekonomischen Hintergedanken die Leute  zu überreden... Aber wenn der eigene Store so verkrüppelt ist dann ist das eine Farce.
Außerdem sind das Probleme die GPU Hersteller betreffen und wir nicht wissen wie, wann und ob diese Probleme irgendwann gefixt werden können.

Steht aber wie gesagt alles in meinem letzten Beitrag, den du anscheinend nicht  richtig gelesen hast.


> Das wahre Problem sind nicht Taten. Das wahre Problem ist, dass hier manche nicht weniger als 100% oder sogar 110% akzeptieren, ja alles darunter einfach ignorieren oder sogar als Negativpunkt auslegen. Das ist doch grotesk, ganz ehrlich. Ihr bewegt euch ganz ehrlich in einem Traumzustand von ewiger Nostalgie bezüglich einer Zeit, die schon lange vorbei ist und in der Technologie usw. noch anderen Regeln folgte, ganz abgesehen von den inneren und äußeren Vorgängen in einem großen Konzern. Kein Wunder also, dass ihr ständig nur das Negative seht und ständig nur enttäuscht seid. Aber das trübt euren Blick und hilft der "Sache" auch nicht weiter, weil es wie schon erwähnt nicht zu konstruktivem Feedback, sondern zu destruktivem Protest führt, der seinerseits gefährlich und chaotisch ist.


Also du hast schon echt eine verkehrte Einstellung wenn es um solche Diskussionen geht.

Zuerst jeden mundtot machen wollen mit der Argumentation weil eh nur alles Spekulationen sind (siehe mein Verschwörungstheoretiker Vergleich)
und jetzt plötzlich so ne große Mitleidsnummer weil man auf die immer wiederholenden Fehler von Microsoft hinweist und von ihren Jährlichen "Wir starten unsere PC offensive" Versprechen die Nase voll hat, weil sie immer noch nix geliefert haben?

Der Kunde ist also schuld daran weil der wohl größte Software Monopol seine Arbeit im Bereich XYZ schrecklich macht. yay


----------



## Batze (6. März 2016)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Zum Thema SteamOS oder Steam Machines werde ich mich hier nicht äußern weil du  schlichtweg nicht daran interessiert bist und nur falsche Informationen verbreitest bzw. gerne rumstänkerst.
> Du schreibst Dinge über SteamOS wo man sich einfach nur am Kopf fassen muss.  Nach x Beiträgen zu diesem Thema  hast du dich kein bisschen  bemüht dich  besser zu informieren. Dieses Thema hab ich mit dir vor vielen Monaten beendet weil du
> mit persönlichen Beleidigungen angefangen hast als dir nix mehr eingefallen ist.


Lol
Der einzige Grund warum du da nichts mehr sagst ist der das ich (und auch andere) dir die Wahrheit aufgezeigt haben und dich in die Schranken verwiesen haben. Im Gegensatz zu dir gibt es nämlich Menschen die von der Materie auch ein wenig mehr Ahnung haben als du. Du bist derjenige der sich mal informieren sollte..
Egal ob Steam OS/Linux Vulkan in Bezug auf DirectX (Direct 3D) usw.
Das was du anderen immer vorwerfen tust, genau das trifft nämlich auf dich zu. Faule Ausreden immer. Du drehst dir alles immer so schön hin wie du es gerne sehen möchtest.
Alles andere was du da redest ist dein Wunschdenken um dein gehuldigtes Valve/Steam vorne zu halten und zu verteidigen. 
Man kann ja gerne für Steam sein und es Gut finden, warum auch nicht, auch das Valve/Steam Geld verdienen möchten ist voll ok, aber du bist da schon Krank in deiner Sichtweise. Ich habe dir das schon mal gesagt und meine das nicht um dich irgendwie zu beleidigen, aber in deinem Fall würde ich mal dringend einen Psychiater aufsuchen. Du merkst gar nicht mehr in was du dich da verrennst. Du siehst gar nicht wie die Welt um Valve/Steam herum wirklich ist, oder willst es nicht wahrhaben. 
Valve/Steam ist kein Wohlfahrtsverein mit Heiligenschein, so wie du es immer so hinstellst, sondern eine Knallharte Geschäfts Firma die alles mit Hintergedanken machen, aber bestimmt nicht mit Hintergedanken zum Vorteil der Kunden/Spieler sondern für das eigene Bankkonto, wie natürlich andere Firmen auch..

Alleine diese Aussage zeigt wie Krankhaft Blind du bist.


> Auch hätte ich mit Steam große Probleme gehabt aber sie machen nunmal in meinen Augen eine sehr gute Arbeit und gehen verantwortungsbewusst mit der Platform um.


Steam hat mit den schlechtesten Support der gesamten Branche.
Steam AGBs lassen Steam dich aushorchen als ob der US Geheimdienst da schon vorweg implementiert wäre. An deiner Stelle würde ich die AGBs mal lesen, die auch nicht EU Rechtskonform sind und die Valve/Steam immer mal wieder nach eigenem ermessen ändert zu eigenem Vorteil natürlich, und zwar richtig lesen, da ist nämlich Schluss mit lustig.
Alles was sich Valve einfallen lässt (was nicht immer schlecht ist) ist zwingend an Steam gebunden, alles. Von wegen schöne Freiheit.
Allein das ein offenes Betriebssystem wie Linux an eine Plattform gebunden wird, weil man ja so noch mehr Kunden gewinnen will (was auch der einzige Grund für Steam OS ist), geht gegen alle Linux Regeln.
Valve/Steam sind mit die Größten Monopolisten die es gibt, und das auch schamlos ausnutzen. Von wegen Verantwortungsbewusst, höchstens für das eigene Bankkonto.
Wach mal so langsam auf.


----------



## shippy74 (6. März 2016)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Egal auf welchen Markt du schaust, Microsoft hinkt überall hinterher und selbst die Xbox One haben sie gehörig versemmelt.



Wirklich? Also ich überlege mir eine zu kaufen, Kumpel von mir hat eine und das ist eine tolle Konsole, Funktioniert super und kann so gut wie alles (ausser Kaffee kochen)




doomkeeper schrieb:


> Und diese Meinung ist durch die unzähligen und jährlichen Fehler durch Microsoft entstanden. Soll ich mich etwa dafür entschuldigen wie ich über MS denke wenn sie mMn. nur Mist bauen?



Welche Fehler denn? Ich hab Win7 davor XP, hat immer alles Prima gelaufen, Win8 hat mir nicht gefallen und Win 10 brauch ich momentan nicht da mein PC schon 6 Jahre alt ist und ich noch keinen neuen Kaufe. So richtig gefallen tut es mir auch nicht,aber ich spreche da von der Optik. Wo sie da jetzt Fehler gemacht haben sollen musst du mir erklären. Win10 läuft auf dem PC von meinem Sohn super. Alte Spiele laufen auch ohne Probleme. 





doomkeeper schrieb:


> Hier wird so getan als ob Microsoft seit Jahren fleißig dem PC Markt unter die Arme greift und vor allem die Gamer mit zahlreichen guten  Diensten verwöhnt.
> Genau das ist eben nicht der Fall. Ganz im Gegenteil sie stellen permanent neue Hürden auf und wollen so viele Bereiche wie nur möglich ineinander verschmelzen lassen. Auch wenn das Brecheisen ran muss.



Du sagst es, sie haben Jahrelang nix gemacht nun fangen sie an und da wirkt es auf die Nutzer eben wie wenn jemand mit der Brechstange ran geht. Irgendwann müssen sie ja Anfangen und in schritten wie du sie gerne hättest, so das niemand etwas merkt geht nicht,da  sich dann in 10 Jahren noch nichts getan hat. Ich wüsste nur mal gerne was du oder ihr unter guten Diensten versteht?  
Zum Thema verschmelzen: Was macht den Google und Apple ?   Das du dir bei MS nachher ein Spiel im Store kaufst und das ohne nochmal dafür zu zahlen auf deiner Konsole , PC, Laptop usw gleichzeitig Spielen kannst ist also kein Fortschritt? Für mich ist das mitunter der Kaufgrund für die nächste Konsole bzw PC.  Das müssen die anderen erstmal anbieten...



doomkeeper schrieb:


> Was bringt es den Markt mit dem ein oder anderem Xbox Spiel zu bereichern, wenn die Spiele nur für Windows 10 inkl DirectX12 und Windows Store herauskommen?
> Ich verstehe durchaus den ekonomischen Hintergedanken die Leute  zu überreden...



Einmal kaufen ,auf jeder MS Plattform spielen, ausserdem ist es egal wo du dein Geld ausgibst. Der Xbox Store funktioniert sauber, Updates bekommst du auch immer aktuell. Und für welches BS willst du denn noch die Spiele? Willst du das neue Forza auf dem Apple Tablett Spielen? versteh die Panik nicht, du kannst dein System kostenlos auf Win10 Updaten, zumindest bekomm ich das täglich unter die Nase gerieben in meinem Update Center, du hast also nicht einen finanziellen Nachteil. 
Das einzige was wohl nicht geht ist das du alles für ein paar Cent im Sale bei Steam bekommst und da liegt wohl der Hund begraben. Du musst dann die Plattform wechseln und jetzt passiert das was du uns jahrelang geschrieben hast. Stell dich nicht so an, MS will nur das beste, toller Support , Kundenfreundlich, Workshop, Updates bei bedarf. Kommt alles , da sieht man doch gerne über den DRM hinweg. Bill Gates ist ein toller Typ der hat nur das Wohl der Spieler im Auge, der braucht auch kein Geld der hat genug, der macht das nur weil er die Mutter Theresa der Spielebranche ist, nach Gabe selbstverständlich.
Jetzt bist du  genau an dem Punkt das eben Spiele die du vielleicht spielen willst nicht mehr bei STEAM erscheinen und das geht für dich garnicht,wieder ne Plattform mehr. Das ganze war für dich OK solange fast alles auf Steam lief oder zu bekommen war und jetzt mischt einer mit der eben Steam das Wasser abgraben kann weil er die Mittel und Werkzeuge dazu hat.


----------



## Rachlust (6. März 2016)

Ich denke eher was den Menschen Angst macht ist die Vergangenheit von Microsoft. Man hat erlebt was mit Games for Windows passiert ist. Währe Valve nicht eingesprungen hätte jeder Spieler einen haufen Datenmüll gehabt. In Zukunft fällt Microsoft als Beispiel ein das der Windows Store doch nicht so prall ist fährt die Serve rrunter und dann wars das auch wieder. Das sind denke ich die wirklichen Ängste denn ich lese nur das Microsoft das Böse ist mit Monopol stellung aber das selbe kann ich auch Apple und Google mit Android vorwerfen oder kann ich Android Apps am PC nutzen? (Ja mir ist bewusst das nun die klugscheißer Antwort mit dem dämlichen Emulator kommen wird)


----------



## Odin333 (6. März 2016)

shippy74 schrieb:


> Wirklich? Also ich überlege mir eine zu kaufen, Kumpel von mir hat eine und das ist eine tolle Konsole, Funktioniert super und kann so gut wie alles (ausser Kaffee kochen)



Wozu? Exklusivtitel wird es für die One keine mehr geben. Hol dir das Gratis-Upgrade auf Win 10 und einen Controller und schon hast du eine Xbone für nur 50€ mit deutlich mehr Funktionen.



shippy74 schrieb:


> Du sagst es, sie haben Jahrelang nix gemacht nun fangen sie an und da wirkt es auf die Nutzer eben wie wenn jemand mit der Brechstange ran geht. Irgendwann müssen sie ja Anfangen und in schritten wie du sie gerne hättest, so das niemand etwas merkt geht nicht,da  sich dann in 10 Jahren noch nichts getan hat.


Naja, das Problem ist eben, dass MS auf dem besten Weg ist, sich wieder eine Monopolstellung zu erarbeiten.
Diesmal zwar weniger durch Hinterlistigkeit und halb-Illegale Aktivitäten als vielmehr durch Zukäufe von anderen Firmen und tatsächlich mit Qualität.
Microsoft ist auf einem Guten Weg, ein Anbieter für alles zu werden - Desktop-PC, Tablets, Smartphones, Spielekonsole, AR/VR, Embedded, Server und Cloud. Mail, Office und Skype sollte man natürlich nicht vergessen.
Wenn all diese Bereiche in 5-10 Jahren perfekt miteinander funktionieren, gibt es für den Kunden absolut keinen Grund mehr, einen anderen Anbieter zu wählen. Weder Google noch Apple noch sonst jemand hat aktuell die die nötige Produktpalette um für MS eine ernsthafte Konkurrenz auf diesem Weg zu sein.
MS wird wieder alles in der Hand haben und kann Änderungen nach Belieben erzwingen für die sie sich heute noch einem Shitstorm beugen müssten.




shippy74 schrieb:


> Zum Thema verschmelzen: Was macht den Google und Apple ?   Das du dir bei MS nachher ein Spiel im Store kaufst und das ohne nochmal dafür zu zahlen auf deiner Konsole , PC, Laptop usw gleichzeitig Spielen kannst ist also kein Fortschritt?


Was soll daran ein Fortschritt sein? Das war bei Steam, Origin oder GOG seit jeher der Fall nur dass MS jetzt eben noch die Konsole ins Programm mit aufnimmt - was sie nebenbei gesagt schon bei der 360 hätten machen können. Nur haben sie damals die Hitze der Konkurrenz noch nicht so sehr gespürt wie heute.



shippy74 schrieb:


> Für mich ist das mitunter der Kaufgrund für die nächste Konsole bzw PC.  Das müssen die anderen erstmal anbieten...


Kleiner Tipp: Reise 5 Jahre in die Vergangenheit, installiere Steam auf zwei PCs, logge dich mit einem Account bei beiden ein, kaufe ein Spiel und bewundere, was auf dem anderen PC passiert.



shippy74 schrieb:


> Einmal kaufen ,auf jeder MS Plattform spielen, ausserdem ist es egal wo du dein Geld ausgibst.


Auf jeder MS-Plattform... So etwas nennt man den Aufbau eines Monopols. Das darf man natürlich toll finden, muss man aber nicht.



shippy74 schrieb:


> Und für welches BS willst du denn noch die Spiele? Willst du das neue Forza auf dem Apple Tablett Spielen?


Da hast du recht. Eigentlich gibt es für andere Betriebsysteme und damit für andere Firmen überhaupt keinen Grund zu existieren.
MS macht doch alles super und kann alles.
MONOPOL!!! 



shippy74 schrieb:


> versteh die Panik nicht, du kannst dein System kostenlos auf Win10 Updaten, zumindest bekomm ich das täglich unter die Nase gerieben in meinem Update Center, du hast also nicht einen finanziellen Nachteil.


Ja warum wohl. Warum bekommst du das Update unter die Nase gerieben und warum ist es wohl kostenlos?
MONOPOL in 3, 2, 1

Macht nur alle brav die Augen zu und wartet ab, bis MS eure Nüsse fest genug im Schraubstock hat.


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (6. März 2016)

Rachlust schrieb:


> Ich denke eher was den Menschen Angst macht ist die Vergangenheit von Microsoft. Man hat erlebt was mit Games for Windows passiert ist. Währe Valve nicht eingesprungen hätte jeder Spieler einen haufen Datenmüll gehabt.



Das haben wir aber ganz und gar nicht Valve zu verdanken. Das ist vielmehr den Entwicklern/Publishern selbst zuzuschreiben, die die Spiele nun einfach über Steam anbieten und Besitzern der Gfwl Versionen einen Schlüssel zum Freischalten gaben. Mehr sollte man in diese Aktion auch nicht hineininterpretieren.


----------



## Malifurion (6. März 2016)

Phil's Kommentar ist wie das eines Politikers: viel Reden aber nichts Sagen.


----------



## doomkeeper (6. März 2016)

Malifurion schrieb:


> Phil's Kommentar ist wie das eines Politikers: viel Reden aber nichts Sagen.



Zu seiner Verteidigung muss man aber wirklich sagen dass er den Bereich Gaming bei Microsoft wirklich ins bessere Licht gerückt hat.
Aber das ist das mindeste was man von solch einem Unternehmen erwarten kann.



Batze schrieb:


> Lol


Und das ist genau der Grund wieso du auf meiner Ignore Liste stehst.
Da geh ich wieder mal auf deinen Beitrag ein (obwohl ich das nicht mehr wollte) und du schreibst einen ganzen Roman wieso du meine Meinung für so verkehrt findest und wirst wieder persönlich bzw. beleidigend. 

Lerne endlich andere Meinungen zu akzeptieren und bleib beim Thema.  Es gibt Menschen mit denen man nicht einer Meinung ist und irgendwann sich einfach aus dem Weg geht.
Und dann gibt es Menschen wie die dich jede andere Meinung sofort zu diffamieren versuchen und mit Beleidigungen umherschmeißen.

Mir ist das völlig egal wie jemand über mich denkt denn hier gebe ich nur meine Meinung bzw. meine Eindrücke ab. Wenn dich diese Meinung stört dann Blockier mich doch einfach .
Du tust nix als andere Meinungen zu kritisieren statt mal  was vernünftiges zu schreiben.
Du kannst noch so viel über Vulkan, SteamOS und Doomkeeper abziehen.  Beide Projekte werden  gepusht und wenn die Branche mit Microsofts Arbeit zufrieden wäre, dann würde es  Vulkan und SteamOS womöglich gar nicht geben.
Und der Doomkeeper ist nicht dafür verantwortlich dass Steam zum Quasi PC Gaming Markt gepusht wurde bzw. dass das Unternehmen Valve die wohl höchste Anerkennung in dieser Branche bekommt.

Das sind keine Wunschgedanken - das sind Fakten und Tatsachen.

Deine Fehlinformationen über SteamOS und Vulkan sind leider so falsch und peinlich wie eh und je. Das liese sich leicht ändern wenn du die Beiträge endlich lesen würdest, statt immer nur stupide kontra zu geben .

Wie man sich richtig unterhält lernt man eigentlich schon im frühem Alter. Das einzige was du machst ist andere Beiträge anzugreifen weil sie nicht deine Meinung  widerspiegeln.
Sinnlos. Peinlich. Langweilig.


----------



## Batze (6. März 2016)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Da geh ich wieder mal auf deinen Beitrag ein (obwohl ich das nicht mehr wollte) und du schreibst einen ganzen Roman wieso du meine Meinung für so verkehrt findest und wirst wieder persönlich bzw. beleidigend.



Es wäre ja schön wenn du auf Beiträge eingehen würdest, und zwar ohne deine Wunschdenken. Aber leider ist es so das du nur Wünsche äußerst, ohne das irgendwas davon zutrifft. Alles nur dein Wunschdenken. Fakten und Tatsachen bringst du sehr weit auseinander, die bringst du nämlich nicht.
Andauernd sagst du wie du es gerne sehen möchtest, aus deinem Blickwinkel, aber das sind keine Fakten.

Und nochmal zu SteamOS und Vulkan. Valve pusht Vulkan mit, das ist richtig, aber auch aus gehörigem Eigeninteresse, weil ohne Vulkan kein SteamOS. SteamOS ist voll an Steam gebunden=es werden neue User gebunden. Das ist der Wahre Grund.
Dagegen ist auch nichts einzuwenden wenn jemand neue Bereiche sucht um Kunden zu binden, aber hör doch bitte mal auf so zu tun als ob Valve das aus reiner Nächstenliebe tut. Sie tun es um noch mehr Leute an ihre Monopol Plattform zu binden.

Und dich blockieren, warum. Es muss ja auch Leute geben die deine ganzen Märchen mal klar stellen. Und Gott sei Dank stehe ich da ja nicht alleine, da gibt es hier ja so einige die dir das gleiche sagen. 
Aber interessiert dich ja alles nicht, du laberst weiter Märchen von in deiner ach so heilen Valve/Steam Traumwelt.

Und andere Meinungen, natürlich akzeptiere ich die, was ich aber nicht akzeptiere ist vollkommen haltloses PR Gesabbel, und mehr kommt da leider von dir nicht. Vollkommen blinde PR Werbung in Sachen Valve/Steam.

Auf die Fakten die ich und auch andere Bringen, reagierst du ja nicht, weil du dazu außerstande bist das zu wiederlegen, außer das Leute dann auf deine Igno kommen wenn du nicht mehr weiter weißt.
Und Beleidigung, das mit dem Psychiater war keine Beleidigung sondern eine Hilfe Angebot für dich, damit du aus deiner Traumwelt mal rauskommst.


----------



## Scholdarr (6. März 2016)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Das perfekte Beispiel wie jemand die Beiträge nicht genau liest und sofort eine Antwort schreibt.
> 
> Ich gebe ihnen keine Chance? Ich warte schon seit Vista bis sie in die Gänge kommen und sie wollen sich seit Vista verbessern.
> Nicht ich mache von Jahr zu Jahr die Versprechen sondern MS.
> ...


Auf welchem Markt genau jetzt? Dem für Betriebssysteme? Dem für Office-Produkte? Dem für Cloud-Service? 

Ich möchte deine Blase ja ungern zerstören, aber Microsoft ist führend in all diesen Märkten. Sie hinken auch nicht hinterher, sie sind dort überall Technologieführer bzw. -vorreiter.

Es gibt genau zwei Märkte, in denen Microsoft hinterherhinkt. Das ist zum einen der Mobile-Markt (der an der Stelle nicht weiter wichtig ist bzw. eine eigene Diskussion erfordern würde) und zum anderen der Markt für Videospiele auf dem PC, wobei man in letzteren gerade erst wieder versucht einzusteigen. Microsoft ist  aber viel mehr als nur Gaming. Im Gegenteil, Gaming ist nicht mal Microsofts Kerngeschäft, weder auf der Xbox noch auf dem PC. 

Und welches "Versprechen" im Bezug auf OS oder Gaming meinst du genau? Windows 7 war ein Fortschritt zu Vista, Windows 8(.1) war für manche ein Schritt in die richtige Richtung, für manche weniger und Windows 10 ist wiederum ein klarer Fortschritt zu Win 7 und Win 8. Also ist deine Kritik in Punkto keine Verbesserung schon mal so nicht zu halten, wenn wir über Betriebssysteme reden. Und im Gaming? Naja, sie bringen gerade Xbox-Exklusives für den PC raus, das rechne ich ihnen schon mal an. Und auf der Xbox One ist man auch recht gut aufgestellt und verkauft jede Menge Hard- und Software. Ganz zu schweigen davon, dass man ursprüngliches ein innovatives Produkt hatte, das wirklich zukunftsweisend war. Aber als der Shitstorm der ewig Gestrigen losging, hat man da aus Angst schnell wieder umgeschwenkt. Schade drum. Hier wäre es wirklich wünschenswert gewesen, wenn Microsoft hart geblieben wäre und sie ihren Innovationskurs durchgehalten hätten, damit die Konsolenwelt auch mal endlich voll im 21. Jahrhundert ankommt. Wenn man Microsoft (wie du) also vorwirft, sie würden im Gamingmakt hinterherhinken, dann sind die Spieler selbst dran schuld. Sie wollten ja ein traditionelles 0815 Produkt mit einer Architektur aus dem vorigen Jahrhundert. Und genau das hat Microsoft ihnen letztlich geliefert. Auf dem PC zeichnet sich schon Ähnliches ab. Auch da ist Microsoft nicht für das "Hinterherhinken" verantwortlich, sondern primär die Konsumenten (und Journalisten), die Angst vor allem Neuen haben...



> Und diese Meinung ist durch die unzähligen und jährlichen Fehler durch Microsoft entstanden. Soll ich mich etwa dafür entschuldigen wie ich über MS denke wenn sie mMn. nur Mist bauen?
> Oh wie kann ich nur


Niemand verbietet dir das. Nur macht es eben auch keinen Sinn, das immer und immer wieder aufzuwärmen. Was vergangen ist, ist vergangen. Die Zukunft sollte uns interessieren, nicht die Vergangenheit.



> Soll ich nun konstruktiv sein oder nicht? Selbstverständlich hab ich eine ganz bestimmte Vorstellung was Microsoft alles machen könnte damit sie bei mir wieder hoch angesehen werden.
> ein verkrüppelter GfWL Ersatz und immer fragwürdigere DirectX Politik erreicht bei mir genau das Gegenteil.


Welche "fragwürdige" DX-Politik bitte? Was ist daran fragwürdig, dass man eine neues Version von DX an ein neues Betriebssystem knüpft. Richtig, überhaupt nichts. Microsoft verbietet niemandem, weiterhin auf DX11 oder 10 oder 9 zu setzen. Microsoft verbietet niemandem, auf Vulkan oder irgendwelche anderen APIs zu setzen. Microsoft schottet DX12 auch nicht künstlich ab, wie so oft behauptet wird. Jeder Entwickler kann DX12 frei nutzen, wenn er das will.

Und ja, der Win10 Store hat seine Einschränkungen. Einschränkungen, die von Microsoft klar erkannt wurden und die sie verbessern wollen? Deine Reaktion darauf: alles nur PR, die wollen eh nur Kontrolle und Macht usw. Alles klar, das darfst du gerne denken. Aber dann musst du eben auch damit leben, dass andere das als reine Spekulation deinerseits bezeichnen, weil es eben genau das ist. Du gestehst Microsoft einfach keinerlei Chance zu. Sie dürften sich nicht verbessern. Nein, sie müssen sofort 110% liefern und kein Prozent weniger. Oder sie sind unten durch, so wie eh und je. Sorry, aber so eine fatalistische Sichtweise halte ich für destruktiv.



> ... was musste ich lachen als Microsoft auf  der letzten (?) E3 gesagt hat.
> "Wir bei Microsoft werden STEAM auf Windows 10 unterstützen!" ... oh welch ein krasser Support. Microsoft tut also nix und Steam  Software funktioniert
> unter Windows 10. Krasser Support


Welchen "Support" für Steam erwartest du denn bitte??? Es reicht also nicht, dass Microsoft auch auf Win10 Steam vorbehaltlos unterstützt und zulässt (was Leute wie du und Sweeney ja immer wieder in Frage stellen, völlig ohne Beweise oder Tatsachen)? Was müssen sie denn tun? Valve finanziell unterstützen? What for? Was hätte Microsoft denn bitte davon? Du tust ja gerade so, als würde Microsoft Valve irgendwas schulden. Das tun sie nicht. Im Gegenteil, es war Gabe Newell, der Microsoft wiederholt offen kritisiert hat und alles dafür getan hat, dass PC Gaming weg von Microsoft zu pushen. Microsoft und Spencer hingegen haben sich offen zu Steam bekannt. Aber ist klar, die Rollenaufteilung ist in deinem Weltbild eben immer gleich, ganz egal, wie die Realität aussieht: Valve = gut, Microsoft = böse. Because reasons...



> Ich stehe nicht allein mit dieser Meinung dar denn das ist aktuell das Image von Microsoft wenn es um PC Gaming geht. Einfach mal die unzähligen Kommentarbereiche, Foren und Youtube Beiträge anschauen.
> Microsoft wird keinesfalls ernstgenommen und eher belächelt weil sie  einfach nix abliefern .


Was soll das bitte für ein Argument sein? Ich habe recht, weil X Leute im Internet ähnlich denken? Sind wir schon wieder soweit, dass nicht die besten Argumente zählen sondern die Anzahl von Leuten, die irgendetwas (am besten anonym) im Internet behaupten.



> Und selbstverständlich halte ich sie für Unfähig wenn sie ganz genau wissen wie schlimm GfWL aufgenommen wurde und sie ihn letzten Endes sogar selber entfernt hatten.
> Einen neuen Aufguss  von solch einer Platform, welches  noch tiefer im System  hinterlegt ist, lässt nicht gerade von kundenorientiertem Feedback sprechen.


Du vermischst da etwas. GfWL war eine reine Spieleplattform. Der Fokus des Win10 Stores ist viel größer als das. Dessen Fokus waren niemals alleine AAA-Spiele. Dessen Fokus war vielmehr eine Vereinheitlichung der Windows-Plattform über mehrere Plattformen hinweg, um die Entwicklung von Software und die Portierung zu vereinfachen, was ein innovatives und sinnvolles Konzept ist. Was Leute wie du nicht verstehen wollen ist, dass es Microsoft nicht primär um die Gamer geht, sondern um ALLE Windows-Kunden, und das ist eine viel, VIEL größere Zielgruppe als die paar Core-Gamer für AAA Spiele auf Windows Desktop PCs. Der Win10 Store wurde von Anfang an viel eher für Candy Crush Saga entwickelt als für Rise of the Tomb Raider. Sie hören also sehr wohl auf Feedback, nur hat Microsoft viele Kunden und Interessengruppen, und darunter sind AAA Core Gamer weder die wichtigsten noch die zahlreichsten, ganz im Gegenteil. Dass neue Xbox AAA Spiele überhaupt auf Windows 10 erscheinen, ist dem Drängen von Spencer und Co. zu verdanken. Und ja, der Win10 Store ist nicht optimal für AAA Spiele, das hat auch Microsoft schon erkannt. Wir alle hoffen, dass sie daraus die richtigen Schlüsse ziehen.

Es ist übrigens wenig hilfreich, wenn du so tust, als würdest du hier als Vertreter einer bestimmten Kundengruppe mit einer einzigen, festen Meinung sein, denn das bist du nicht und diese Kundengruppe existiert auch nicht. Wenn du also behauptest, Microsoft würde nicht auf die Wünsch "der Kunden" hören, meinst du eigentlich, dass sie nicht auf DEINE Wünsche hören. Oder hast du repräsentative Umfragen etc. die das Gegenteil belegen? Ich denke nicht. Die subjektive Wahrnehmung von Kritik in anonymen Internetforen ist übrigens keineswegs eine verlässliche Zahlenbasis oder Argumentationsgrundlage.



> Wir reden hier vom PC Monopol. Microsoft ist der Herr dieser Platform.
> Soll man ihn wie ein No Name Unternehmen behandeln, welches sich jede Art von Fehler erlauben kann? Immer wieder und wieder? Ich denke nicht.


"Jede Art von Fehler"? Was soll das heißen? Immer diese pauschalen Angriffe, ohne irgendeinen konkreten Bezug. Sorry, aber das nervt...

Du behandelst Microsoft sicherlich nicht als No-Name Unternehmen. Du behandelst es als einen Feind, den du warum auch immer bekämpfen musst...

Ich weiß allerdings nicht, ob es dir schon aufgefallen ist, dass es keine andere Tech-Firma (schon gar nicht dieser Größte) gibt, die dem User derart viele "Freiheiten" auf einer Plattform einräumen wie Windows das den PC-Usern zugesteht. JEDES andere OS, das von einem Konzern entwickelt und vertrieben wird, ist viel, viel geschlossener. Und wie "danken" es die PC-User, vor allem die Gamer Microsoft? Gar nicht. Vielmehr wird so gehandelt und geredet, als hätte der PC-User ein natürliches "Anrecht" auf ein freies Betriebssystem. Dass Microsoft eine Firma ist, die Rechnungen bezahlen muss und Geld verdienen will und muss, ist da egal. Der PC-User (insbesondere der PCGH-User) hat immer nur Kritik für Microsoft übrig, während er den Rest des Marktes und der technologischen und wirtschaftlichen Entwicklung völlig ausblendet. Es geht nur um die "Ich will aber!" Perspektive, ala "Gewohnheitsrecht". Dabei wird vergessen, dass der Markt sich weiter entwickelt, dass sich Technologien sich weiter entwickeln und dass Kundenbedürfnisse sich weiterentwickeln und sich auch diversifizieren. Microsoft muss einen verdammt großen Bereich von Kundenwünschen abdecken und das ist es nur logisch, dass sie niemals alle glücklich machen können. Alleine die schiere Größe von Windows und seiner Kundenbasis macht einen Kompromiss nötig. Und dieser Kompromiss (in Form von Windows 10) ist im Vergleich zu dem, was sonst so am Markt verfügbar ist, immer noch verdammt "frei" - und neuerdings auch wieder Gamer-freundlicher. Natürlich ist Windows 10 daher keine reine Gaming-Plattform, wie das hier wohl häufig - mit dem Verweis auf Steam - gefordert wird, beileibe nicht. Es ist ein Kompromiss, der versucht, die Wünsche von AAA Core Gamern auf dem PC wieder mehr entgegen zu kommen, ohne das große Ganze und die ganzen anderen (wichtigen bzw. wichtigeren) Kundengruppen und -wünsche aus den Augen zu verlieren. Und was machen wir Gamer? Wir unterstützen Microsoft nicht in diesem Kurs und bestätigen sie darin, sondern wir agieren wie beleidigte Leberwürste, denen nichts gut genug ist. Das meine ich mit "destruktiv statt konstruktiv". Kritik ist ok, und gut, und richtig, aber sie sollte konstruktiv sein. Wir Gamer erreichen mehr, viel mehr, wenn wir konstruktiv mit Microsoft zusammen arbeiten. Wir erreichen wenig bis gar nichts, wenn wir auf stur schalten und zum Boykott aufrufen. Das hilft uns nicht weiter, ganz im Gegenteil. Es bestätigt nur andere interne und externe Kräfte, dass die AAA Core-Gamer am PC den Aufwand nicht wert sind. Und nein, damit will ich kein Mitleid für Microsoft erwirken, darum geht es nicht. Es geht darum, eine Perspektive für das große Ganze und die beteiligten Kräfte zu entwickeln, eine Perspektive, die über den eigenen Tellerrand als einzelner (Gaming-)Konsument hinausgeht.



> Das ist genau diese Art von Antwort die man bei Microsoft relevanten Themen zu hören bzw. lesen bekommt.
> Es ist eines der größten Monopole auf dem Weltmarkt und man darf sie nicht für ihre schlechte Arbeit im Bereich XYZ kritisieren?


Wer sagt, dass man sie nicht kritisieren darf? Aber wenn du öffentlich Kritik äußerst, dann musst du auch damit rechnen, dass dir nicht jeder zustimmt. Zumal Kritik nicht gleich Kritik ist. Es gibt differenzierte Kritik, die viele Aspekte, Perspektiven und Umstände mit einbezieht und es gibt Kritik, die vor allem auf persönlichen Erfahrungen basiert und auf persönlichen Befürchtungen. Bei deiner Kritik handelt es sich imo mehrheitlich um letztere Kategorie und das kritisiere ich. Und ich denke, dass ich dazu genau dasselbe Recht habe, wie du für deine Kritik an Mircosoft einforderst.



> Hier wird so getan als ob Microsoft seit Jahren fleißig dem PC Markt unter die Arme greift und vor allem die Gamer mit zahlreichen guten  Diensten verwöhnt.
> Genau das ist eben nicht der Fall. Ganz im Gegenteil sie stellen permanent neue Hürden auf und wollen so viele Bereiche wie nur möglich ineinander verschmelzen lassen. Auch wenn das Brecheisen ran muss.


Wer tut so? Ich habe hier niemanden gesehen, der behauptet, dass "Microsoft seit Jahren fleißig dem PC Markt unter die Arme greift". Das ist eine reine Unterstellung, die du sicherlich nicht untermauern kannst mit konkreten Zitaten.

Also bleiben wir doch mal bei den Fakten. Welche Hürden stellen sie denn konkret auf? Die einzige "Hürde", die mir da einfällt, ist Windows 10 an sich, aber das ist nur eine Hürde für diejenigen, die sich dem neuen OS pauschal verweigern. Ansonsten ist aber selbst das keine wirkliche Hürde, weil niemand gezwungen ist, auf Win10 zu wechseln und auch weil bisher die exklusiven Angebote für Win10 verschwindend gering sind. In der Realität ist diese Hürde in praktisch 99,9% aller Fälle also praktisch nicht vorhanden und durch das kostenlose Update-Programm liegt selbst die finanzielle Hürde praktisch bei Null. Und welche Bereiche wollen sie genau miteinander verschmelzen lassen? Und warum ist das pauschal "schlecht", so wie du das hier (mal wieder total pauschalisiert) darstellst?



> Über Dinge wie "Wir wollen nicht mehr verraten wie die Changelogs der Windows Updates aussehen" sprechen wir hier noch nicht ein mal... obwohl ja das anscheinend wieder verworfen wurde.


Das fand ich übrigens auch nicht gut. Aber das es verworfen wurde, ist auch kein gutes Argument für dich. Denn anscheinend hört Microsoft ja pathologisch nicht auf Feedback und sie machen alles, aber auch alles falsch. Das sagt dir doch deine Erfahrung, was du widerum so interpretierst, dass Microsoft auch in Zukunft alles falsch machen muss...



> Diesen Satz würdest du dir sparen wenn du meinen Beitrag gelesen hättest.
> Was bringt es den Markt mit dem ein oder anderem Xbox Spiel zu bereichern, wenn die Spiele nur für Windows 10 inkl DirectX12 und Windows Store herauskommen?


Ähm, ich kann dir sagen was es bringt: Leute, die kein Problem damit haben, auf Win10 zu wechseln, können diese Spiele spielen. So einfach ist das.

Keine Ahnung, warum du überhaupt auf die Idee kommst, dass sich alle Leute Win10 verschließen würden. Nochmal, die Welt um dich rum entspricht nicht zu 100% dem, was du denkst. Andere Leute haben andere Prioritäten, Vorlieben und Wünsche. Millionen von Usern sind bereits auf Win10 umgestiegen und sehr wahrscheinlich werden Millionen Leute noch folgen. Du bist scheinbar erst mal nicht darunter, ok. Aber dann tue bitte nicht so, als würde Microsoft nichts für den PC tun, nur weil du mit den Bedingungen persönlich nicht ganz einverstanden bist. Denn anderen macht das nichts aus.



> Ich verstehe durchaus den ekonomischen Hintergedanken die Leute  zu überreden... Aber wenn der eigene Store so verkrüppelt ist dann ist das eine Farce.
> Außerdem sind das Probleme die GPU Hersteller betreffen und wir nicht wissen wie, wann und ob diese Probleme irgendwann gefixt werden können.


Wie ich schon mal gesagt habe: dann steige einfach nicht um und warte, wie sich die Sache entwickelt. Lerne zu verzichten oder lerne, Kompromisse einzugehen. Hat mit Valve und Steam doch auch schon funktioniert.



> Also du hast schon echt eine verkehrte Einstellung wenn es um solche Diskussionen geht.
> 
> Zuerst jeden mundtot machen wollen mit der Argumentation weil eh nur alles Spekulationen sind (siehe mein Verschwörungstheoretiker Vergleich)
> und jetzt plötzlich so ne große Mitleidsnummer weil man auf die immer wiederholenden Fehler von Microsoft hinweist und von ihren Jährlichen "Wir starten unsere PC offensive" Versprechen die Nase voll hat, weil sie immer noch nix geliefert haben?


Wenn eine differenzierte Position, die verschiedene Perspektiven und komplexe Zusammenhänge mit einbezieht und nicht alles nur von der eigenen persönlichen Warte aus sieht, dann ist meine "Einstellung" wohl verkehrt, ja.

Und nein, ich versuche dich nicht mundtot zu machen. Aber wenn du spekulierst, dann weise ich dich auch darauf hin, dass du spekulierst. Denn das tust du ganz einfach ziemlich häufig. Das ist ein FAKT.

Und welche Mitleidsnummer meinst du bitte? Mitleid für wen genau? Und warum? Es wäre mir neu, dass ich für irgendjemanden Mitleid eingefordert hätte.

Microsoft ist eben dabei zu "liefern" bzw. sie fangen damit an. Sie liefern nur nicht so "perfekt", wie du das gerne hättest. Und ja, es ist imo auch nicht perfekt. Aber dennoch liefern sie. Das du das immer wieder verneinst, ist einfach fernab der Realität, es ist schlicht Realitätsverweigerung. Keine Ahnung, warum du das tust, aber der Schluss liegt einfach nahe, dass diese Realität nicht in dein Weltbild passt und du es einfach ausblendest...



> Der Kunde ist also schuld daran weil der wohl größte Software Monopol seine Arbeit im Bereich XYZ schrecklich macht. yay
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Und wo genau habe ich sowas behauptet???


----------



## Scholdarr (6. März 2016)

gutenmorgen1 schrieb:


> Naja, das Problem ist eben, dass MS auf dem besten Weg ist, sich wieder eine Monopolstellung zu erarbeiten.


Was kann Microsoft denn bitte dafür, dass die Konkurrenz so dermaßen inkompetent ist?

Ich finde es lustig, wie die gleichen Leute Microsoft dafür kritisieren, dass sie scheinbar so erfolgreich sind mit ihren Produkten, dass kein anderer ihnen das Wasser reichen kann, während sie Microsoft dafür kritisieren, dass sie ständig nur Fehler machen und komplett inkompetent sind. 

Jungs, das passt nicht zusammen! Das ist ein Widerspruch in sich. 

Abgesehen davon hat bisher kein von euch irgendwelche konkreten Lösungsvorschläge gebracht, wie sich der Markt denn verbessern könnte. Klar, immer wieder auf Linux verweisen und gleichzeitig Microsoft dafür kritisieren, dass sie "nur PR bringen, aber keine Taten", das könnt ihr. Aber wie war das noch gleich mit Linux? Das wartet doch auch schon zig Jahre darauf, endlich durchzustarten, oder? Wie kommt es nur, dass Linux immer noch nicht durchstartet, während Microsoft doch seit Jahren alles falsch macht? 

Der nächste Fall für Galileo Mystery...


----------



## hawkytonk (6. März 2016)

Batze schrieb:


> Ach ja.
> Dann könnte dein Heiß geliebter G.N. doch mal mit bestem Beispiel voran gehen und eigene Valve Spiele freigeben, z.B. für gog.com oder für andere Launcher, ohne Steam. Das gleiche mit Steam OS oder der Steam Maschine. Alles nur nutzbar mit Steam.
> 
> Wenn man selbst im (Monopol)Glashaus sitzt sollte man immer vorsichtig sein mit dem Steine schmeißen.


Also moment mal. Bei Spielen, welche Valve entwickelt hat, hältst du insbesondere Valve das vor, was die meisten großen Vertriebe auch tun? EA: für eigene Spiele - Origin. Ubisoft: bietet zwar neben ihrem eigenen Uplay ebenso auch über Steam an, jedoch immer inklusive Uplay im Packet. Blizzard hat sein BNet2. GOG ist eine DRM freie Verkaufs-Plattform, mit Option der Nutzung eines Launcher. 
Steam (als Vorreiter und Vorbild für die nachgefolgten Plattformen Origin, Uplay, BNet2) ist doch als allererstes für den Kopierschutz und erst an zweiter Stelle als Verkaufsplattform da. Zudem ist es zwar - meines Erachtens nach - angenehm, dass Ubisoft auch noch über eine weitere Plattform anbietet, aber eigentlich nur die Hinzufügung einer weiteren DRM-Schicht für den Kunden. Da Uplay ja immer mit drin steckt. Auf GfWL gehe ich mal nicht auch noch ein...

KEINER der Plattformen bietet ein Spiel über GOG an, was er auch geschützt sehen will, da GOG ja DRM-frei ist. 

Ja, Valve ist nicht anders und vermutlich auch nicht so viel besser als die anderen Plattformbetreiber (GOG mal ausgenommen), doch lässt sich Steam (oder die anderen) nicht mit dem Entwickeln für UWP vergleichen. 
Vielleicht ist UWP ja nicht soo wild für den Kunden, klingt für mich - nach Recherche - aber nicht so tolle für Entwickler verschiedenen Plattformen. UWP ist als erstes eine Entwicklungsumgebung -zwar für verschiedenen Plattformen, aber immer für/unter UWP. Dementsprechend etwas anderes, als einen Kopierschutz an eine Sache zu klatschen. Einfach mal nachlesen. 
UWP erklärt.
UWP Intro Seite von MS.


----------



## Scholdarr (6. März 2016)

hawkytonk schrieb:


> Also moment mal. Bei Spielen, welche Valve entwickelt hat, hältst du insbesondere Valve das vor, was die meisten großen Vertriebe auch tun?


Ähm, eigentlich ist das genau sein Punkt, dass Valve nicht besser ist als die Konkurrenz. Deine Post geht also komplett ins Leere.


----------



## Batze (6. März 2016)

hawkytonk schrieb:


> Also moment mal. Bei Spielen, welche Valve entwickelt hat, hältst du insbesondere Valve das vor, was die meisten großen Vertriebe auch tun? EA: für eigene Spiele - Origin. Ubisoft: bietet zwar neben ihrem eigenen Uplay ebenso auch über Steam an, jedoch immer inklusive Uplay im Packet. Blizzard hat sein BNet2. GOG ist eine DRM freie Verkaufs-Plattform, mit Option der Nutzung eines Launcher.
> Steam (als Vorreiter und Vorbild für die nachgefolgten Plattformen Origin, Uplay, BNet2) ist doch als allererstes für den Kopierschutz und erst an zweiter Stelle als Verkaufsplattform da. Zudem ist es zwar - meines Erachtens nach - angenehm, dass Ubisoft auch noch über eine weitere Plattform anbietet, aber eigentlich nur die Hinzufügung einer weiteren DRM-Schicht für den Kunden. Da Uplay ja immer mit drin steckt. Auf GfWL gehe ich mal nicht auch noch ein...



Natürlich sind die anderen Plattformen in dieser Sache auch nicht besser, habe ich nie bestritten.

Und ich stelle nur klar das Valve/Steam da keine Unschuldslämmer sind, wie dommkeeper das immer so gerne hinstellt. Ich wollte nur klar machen das V/S eben um keinen deut besser sind als andere.
Und das Uplay und EA ihre eigene Plattform betreiben hat wohl auch etwas damit zu tun das sie keine Lust mehr hatten G.N. 30% in den Rachen zu stopfen. Vorher waren nämlich auch dessen Spiele auf Steam verfügbar, reine Valve Spiele allerdings noch nie außerhalb von Steam, deshalb meine Aussage, Valve/Steam sollte doch erstmal mit eigenem gutem Beispiel nach vorne gehen. EIn Solo Spiel wie Half-Life oder auch Portal könnte man ja auf gog.gom mal anbieten, vollkommen DRM frei und ohne Steam. So meine ich das.

Und zur Stellung von Steam, Steam ist in erster Linie  Verkaufsplattform und DRM. Der eigentlich Kopierschutz interessiert niemanden und ist lächerlich, außer du meinst eben mit Kopierschutz den DRM, dann hast Recht.


----------



## Orzhov (6. März 2016)

Mein Wunschszenario:

Microsoft splittet die Gamingsparte in ein eigenes Unternehmen ab. Der Windows Store wird eine zusätzliche Software die nur auf Wunsch bei einer Windowsinstallation installiert wird. Des weiteren besinnt sich Microsoft auf eine deutlich kundenfreundlichere Politik. Windows wird dann nur noch auf ausdrücklichen Wunsch "Telemetriedaten" erheben und vieles wird deutlich anwenderfreundlicher und übersichtlicher. Auch auf eine aggressive Werbe- und Upgradepolitik wird verzichtet. Stattdessen fokussiert man sich darauf möglichst gute Produkte zu entwickeln und dadurch von sich reden zu machen.


----------



## lurchie85 (6. März 2016)

sweeny... das nächste mal vielleicht den Kopf einschalten vorm Schreiben...

Apple macht es, Google macht es, Steam macht es, EA macht es, Sony macht es und 100 andere auch.

Aber bei Ms ist es mal wieder böse wenn sie etwas vergleichbares machen wollen. Ist es eigentlich in Mode gegen Ms zu sein und alles ins negative zu ziehen? Ich verstehe das irgendwie nicht so wirklich was daran so "cool" ist gegen Ms zu sein. Da gibt es Unternehmen die weitaus schlimmer sind.

Vor allem ist es egal was sie machen, es ist das Böse in Person. 

Spiele mit DX12 für Win10 = Böse
Abwärtskompatibilität der One = Schwachsinn
Win 10 Gratis im ersten Jahr = Verschwörung
Hololens = nutzlos, VR ist die Zukunft
 Xbox One = Totgeburt trotz 25 Millionen verkauften Konsolen
Exclusivspiele demnächst für One und PC (zu Punkt 1) = Meckern

wie gesagt kein Verständis für...


----------



## alu355 (7. März 2016)

Herrlich!
MS vs. STEAM Fanboybattle.
Wenn jetzt noch das EA Fangirl und noch jemand einsteigt, dann könnte das ein echter Tag Team Brawl werden.
Aus Ermangelung von Popcorn (auch aufgrund der Uhrzeit) beiße ich einfach doppelt herzhaft in meine Wurstsemmel.


----------



## Odin333 (7. März 2016)

lurchie85 schrieb:


> sweeny... das nächste mal vielleicht den Kopf einschalten vorm Schreiben...
> 
> Apple macht es, Google macht es, Steam macht es, EA macht es, Sony macht es und 100 andere auch.
> 
> Aber bei Ms ist es mal wieder böse wenn sie etwas vergleichbares machen wollen. Ist es eigentlich in Mode gegen Ms zu sein und alles ins negative zu ziehen? Ich verstehe das irgendwie nicht so wirklich was daran so "cool" ist gegen Ms zu sein. Da gibt es Unternehmen die weitaus schlimmer sind.



Das hat nichts mit "cool" sein zu tun, sondern einfach damit, seinen Verstand zu benutzen und den kleinen aber feinen Unterschied zu erkennen.
Wir sprechen hier über eine einzige Plattform die seit jeher für alle Programmierer offen war und bei der jetzt Befürchtungen aufkommen, dass MS einen grossen Teil davon so abschotten will, dass Programme ausschließlich über den MS-Store bezogen werden können.

Man muss sich auch nichts vormachen - MS DARF so vorgehen, weil Win 10 ein kostenloses Upgrade war und somit alle diese Installationen MS gehören. Sie können auch so vorgehen, weil man Updates nicht deaktivieren kann.
Sie müssen damit z.Z. noch warten, weil es bei weitem nicht genug Leute gibt, die auf Win 10 umgestiegen sind und von diesen auch bei weitem noch nicht genug sagen würden "ist mir egal, ich bekomme alle meine benötigten Programme im Store."

Der Unteschied zwischen Steam, EA, Apple und Google auf der einen Seite und MS auf der anderen ist die Plattform! MS beherrscht im Gaming-Bereich annähernd 100% der PCs. Ihnen gehört das OS ihnen gehört der Store.
MS entscheidet was passiert und wenn man mit diesen Entscheidungen nicht einverstanden ist hat man genau überhaupt keine Chance, zu einer alternative zu wechseln, weil es keine gibt.



lurchie85 schrieb:


> Vor allem ist es egal was sie machen, es ist das Böse in Person.


Das hat mit gewissen Erfahrungswerten zu tun...

Netscape
Antitrust-Act
Die unzähligen Proprietären Schnittstellen, Dateisysteme- und Formate (DX, NTFS, docx)
So ziemlich alles was bei der One in der Anfangszeit gelaufen ist
(Gerücht über allways-on kommt auf, ein Mitarbeiter bestätigt es und meint "deal with it", MS beschwichtigt und feuert den Mitarbeiter, MS stellt die One mit quasi-allways-on vor, oder der Versuch, den Computerspielemarkt den es auf den Konsolen immer schon gab, komplett auszulöschen...

Also nein, MS sind sicher nicht die Guten und unter den schlechten gehören sie wiederum zu den schlechteren.


----------



## lurchie85 (7. März 2016)

gutenmorgen1 schrieb:


> Netscape
> Antitrust-Act
> Die unzähligen Proprietären Schnittstellen, Dateisysteme- und Formate (DX, NTFS, docx)
> So ziemlich alles was bei der One in der Anfangszeit gelaufen ist



Netscape: 

Ernsthaft, das nennst du böse? Das macht jeder Hersteller. Bei Android ist es Chrome, bei Apple ist es Safari. Eine Bündelung der eigenen Software ist ja wohl das lächerlichste was du hier nennen kannst. Jeder User hätte sich ohne Probleme einen anderen Browser in dem Fall Netscape runterladen können. So wie ich mir bei Windows auch Firefox runterlade oder bei Android. In meinen Augen kann Ms hier ja nichts für das Windows zu so einem Erfolg geworden ist und der Internet Explorer dadurch dominierte im Web. heutzutage ist das doch Standard das unzählige vorinstallierte Software/Apps dabei sind und man sich seine Lieblinge selber installiert.

Antitrust-Act: 

Das selbige wie bei Netscape bzw steht es ja in Verbindung dazu.

Proprietären Schnittstellen, Dateisysteme- und Formate:

 Hierfür kann doch Ms nichts wenn jeder Entwickler auf anderen Systemen sein eigenes Süppchen kocht. Sie sind Softwarehersteller und etablieren genauso wie Apple, Google oder die Linux Foundation Ihre eigenen Dinge. Dazu gibt es genug Tools um alles zum laufen zu bringen egal auf welchem System du unterwegs bist. DX ist halt eine Grafikschnittstelle für Windows. Keiner wird gezwungen diese zu benutzen, es gibt genügend andere. Die Linux Derivate stehen außerdem unter Open Source Lizenz und werden kostenlos angeboten weshalb hier eine Integration der Windows Schnittstellen und Dateiformate möglich ist. Windows hat seit eh und je Geld gekostet und ist Closed Source. Wenn Hersteller A nicht das Format von hersteller B unterstützt meckert ja auch keiner. Oder kurz gesagt wenn deine Fiat Panda Stoßstange nicht auf den Mercedes passt ist das halt so.

 Hier müsstest du allerdings genaugenommen jedes System verteufeln, weil es seine eigenen Schnittstellen und Dateiformate mitbringt.

One:

Hier hat die Presse viel dazu beigetragen es schlimmer darzustellen als es in wirklich gewesen ist. Sachen wie Familie-Sharing währen der Hit gewesen und sind halt nur über ein DRM System wie es bei Steam zu finden ist realisierbar. Tut mir sehr leid das viele nur bis zum Tellerrand schauen, aber nicht erkennen was darüber hinaus dadurch für Möglichkeiten geschaffen werden. Klar, die Gebrauchtspiele Restriktion wäre schon ziemlich beschissen gewesen aber wenigstens hättest du im Gegensatz zu 99% der auf dem PC erscheinenden Spiele sie weiterverkaufen können, was schon ein Fortschritt gewesen wäre auf diesem Gebiet.


----------



## doomkeeper (7. März 2016)

lurchie85 schrieb:


> One:
> 
> Hier hat die Presse viel dazu beigetragen es schlimmer darzustellen als es in wirklich gewesen ist. Sachen wie Familie-Sharing währen der Hit gewesen und sind halt nur über ein DRM System wie es bei Steam zu finden ist realisierbar. Tut mir sehr leid das viele nur bis zum Tellerrand schauen, aber nicht erkennen was darüber hinaus dadurch für Möglichkeiten geschaffen werden. Klar, die Gebrauchtspiele Restriktion wäre schon ziemlich beschissen gewesen aber wenigstens hättest du im Gegensatz zu 99% der auf dem PC erscheinenden Spiele sie weiterverkaufen können, was schon ein Fortschritt gewesen wäre auf diesem Gebiet.



Ich werde bis heute nicht verstehen wie man nur im entferntesten der Meinung sein kann dass die alte restriktive Xbone irgendwelche positiven Aspekte zu bieten hatte.
Es war versehen mit Region Lock, Always Online und nix mehr was eine Konsole ausgemacht hatte... Aber hey es gab ein Family Feature!

An der alten Xbone gab es aber auch  rein gar nix gutes und man sollte froh sein dass sie hier nen Rückzieher mit ihren Plänen machen mussten.
Kein Feature kann noch so gut sein wenn es darum geht Always Online und andere Restriktionen zu rechtfertigen. 

Family Feature? Wie konnte man nur die ganzen Jahre ohne dieses Feature auf allen Konsolen spielen. 
Nice to have  aber nix was eine Konsole ausmacht.


----------



## shippy74 (7. März 2016)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Ich werde bis heute nicht verstehen wie man nur im entferntesten der Meinung sein kann dass die alte restriktive Xbone irgendwelche positiven Aspekte zu bieten hatte.
> Es war versehen mit Region Lock, Always Online und nix mehr was eine Konsole ausgemacht hatte... Aber hey es gab ein Family Feature!
> 
> An der alten Xbone gab es aber auch  rein gar nix gutes und man sollte froh sein dass sie hier nen Rückzieher mit ihren Plänen machen mussten.
> ...



Äh ist irgendwas davon gekommen? Versteh ich gerade nicht, bei Sony gabs auch komische Pläne, ich denke das ist normal. Man stellt was vor und wartet was der Kunde meint, wenn etwas nicht gut ankommt ändert man es bevor das Teil auf den markt kommt. 
Kann ich jetzt nicht ganz nachvollziehen und ich hab den Kauf einer XBoX ONE für dieses Jahr fest eingeplant. Ich wüsste nicht was an dem Teil schlecht sein soll und ich hab ne PS3 und ne 360 Zuhause und muss ehrlich sagen das ich mit der 360 Zufriedener bin wie mit der Sony. Mein PS3 hängt sich ab und an auf das hat meine XBox bis heute noch zu machen. Der Store ist übersichtlicher, ich hab das Gefühl es gibt bei exclusiv Spielen mehr Kostenloses dazu (Autos, Maps usw) alles argumente die für Microsoft sprechen. Wobei der absolute Kaufgrund für die One ja wohl die Abwärtskompatibilität ist. Was bekomm ich bei Sony? PS2 Spiele die ich noch teuer bezahlen kann... äh ja , iss klar. Ich freu mich jetzt schon auf meine komplette Gears Of Wars Sammlung auf der One. 

Microsoft hat mir bis heute noch nix getan, ich hatte auch noch nie das Gefühl das sie mich ausnutzen würden oder sonstwas. Ich hab Win7 und kann da installieren was ich will, so oft ich will und ich hab bis jetzt noch nie Probleme gehabt mit einem Spiel das auf Microsoft zurückzuführen wäre. Für mich machen die alles richtig. Und wenn sie eben Spiele exclusiv anbieten wollen für PC und XBOX durch dieses komische Kit dann kann ich immer noch entscheiden ob ich das kaufen will oder nicht.


----------



## doomkeeper (7. März 2016)

shippy74 schrieb:


> Äh ist irgendwas davon gekommen? Versteh ich gerade nicht, bei Sony gabs auch komische Pläne, ich denke das ist normal. Man stellt was vor und wartet was der Kunde meint, wenn etwas nicht gut ankommt ändert man es bevor das Teil auf den markt kommt.


Der Versuch allein hat schon gezeigt was  Microsoft für Pläne hat bzw. hatte. 
Und weißt du was? Die hätten all diese Pläne trotzdem durchgeboxt wenn die Leute ihr Geld dafür hingelegt hätten  - negatives Feedback hin oder her.
Die haben ihre Pläne verworfen weil die PS4 überall gefeiert wurde, während  Microsoft die Verkaufszahlen der Xbox One selbst heute nicht nennen möchte. Das sagt schon einiges darüber aus.


> Kann ich jetzt nicht ganz nachvollziehen und ich hab den Kauf einer XBoX ONE für dieses Jahr fest eingeplant. Ich wüsste nicht was an dem Teil schlecht sein soll und ich hab ne PS3 und ne 360 Zuhause und muss ehrlich sagen das ich mit der 360 Zufriedener bin wie mit der Sony. Mein PS3 hängt sich ab und an auf das hat meine XBox bis heute noch zu machen. Der Store ist übersichtlicher, ich hab das Gefühl es gibt bei exclusiv Spielen mehr Kostenloses dazu (Autos, Maps usw) alles argumente die für Microsoft sprechen.


Und dennoch haben sie deutlich zu verstehen gegeben welche Pläne sie einst damit hatten und den Kunden (vor allem Gamer) für blöd gehalten haben. Es sollte keine reine Spielekonsole werden und genau das ist auch der Grund weshalb sie technisch
bei so ziemlich jedem Spiel deutliche Schwächen aufweist (außer vielleicht bei exklusiven Titeln). Kommunikation war katastrophal und arrogant wie eh und je.  Es hat Monate gedauert bis sie eingelenkt hatten.

Jetzt kann man sie genau so nutzen wie man es gewohnt war und daran gibt es  nix zu kritisieren. Dennoch ist die technische Leistung für diesen Preis echt mager - das kommt aber halt davon weil sie nicht als Spielekonsole konzipiert war.


> Wobei der absolute Kaufgrund für die One ja wohl die Abwärtskompatibilität ist. Was bekomm ich bei Sony? PS2 Spiele die ich noch teuer bezahlen kann... äh ja , iss klar. Ich freu mich jetzt schon auf meine komplette Gears Of Wars Sammlung auf der One.


Das ist wiederrum total subjektiv und ein "totaler Kaufgrund" ist das in meinen Augen nicht.
Bei einer Next-Gen Konsole interessieren mich in erster Linie all die Next-Gen Spiele inkl. neuer Technik.

Abwärtskompatibilität ist mMn. leicht überbewertet und lediglich ein Nice-to-have-Feature. Bei dem Image den die Xbone hatte bzw. hat, war dieses Feature schon fast notwendig um nicht unterzugehen.


> Microsoft hat mir bis heute noch nix getan, ich hatte auch noch nie das Gefühl das sie mich ausnutzen würden oder sonstwas.


Wieso diese Übertreibung? Wie du dich dabei fühlst was Microsoft machst ist doch deine Sache.
Es werden hier eben paar Dinge genannt die Microsoft probiert hat bzw. immer wieder probiert .  Ob du damit ein Problem hast ist ganz allein deine Sache.

Für dich ist alles ok und für manch andere ist  es unverständlich warum Microsoft so "aggressiv" bei Windows 10 vorgeht.
Du machst dir vielleicht keine Gedanken aber vielen wirft es ein Rätsel auf wieso Microsoft sich so verhält .


> Ich hab Win7 und kann da installieren was ich will, so oft ich will und ich hab bis jetzt noch nie Probleme gehabt mit einem Spiel das auf Microsoft zurückzuführen wäre.


Microsoft wäre auch dumm wenn sie irgendwelche 3rd Party Software "sperren" würden. Ich habe auch Windows 7 und werde bis zum Ablauf der Lizenz auch dabei bleiben. 


> Für mich machen die alles richtig.


Für mich machen die fast so ziemlich alles verkehrt was man im PC Gaming Bereich verkehrt machen kann.
Das fängt bei ihrer DirectX Politik an, geht weiter über ihre leeren Versprechungen was die PC Gaming Offensive angeht, Versuch einer Fusion zwischen Tablet / Smartphone und Windows 8, und hört bei fragwürdigen Datenschutz Sachen auf z.b. keine Changelogs für Windows Updates. Jetzt versuchen sie (die weitaus logischere Variante) Xbox mit dem PC zu fusionieren... Der Startschuss ist aber nicht zu hören  und jetzt ist sogar Fable Legends eingestellt worden (sah eh nach schlechtem Spiel aus)

Dass sie ein funktionierendes Windows auf die Beine stellen ist das mindeste was ich von.. ähm... Windows Hersteller erwarte. Dafür alleine bekommen sie von mir keinen Lob ^^


> Und wenn sie eben Spiele exclusiv anbieten wollen für PC und XBOX durch dieses komische Kit dann kann ich immer noch entscheiden ob ich das kaufen will oder nicht.


Wäre blöd wenn du  diese Wahl nicht hättest


----------



## Scholdarr (8. März 2016)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Ich werde bis heute nicht verstehen wie man nur im entferntesten der Meinung sein kann dass die alte restriktive Xbone irgendwelche positiven Aspekte zu bieten hatte.


Es ist ja auch nicht so, als würdest du dich wirklich dafür interessieren (falls doch, siehe ganz unten in meinem Post)... 



> Es war versehen mit Region Lock,


Korrekt. Allerdings gibt es das beim PC auch immer häufiger (unter anderem auf deinem geliebten Steam). Ist eben keine einfache Sache, wenn man komplett von analog auf digital umschwenken will. Aber da hätte sich mit der nötigen Unterstützung bzw. Feedback von Seiten der Fans sicher noch was machen lassen. Aber für die entrüsteten Gamer gibts ja leider fast immer nur Top oder Flop...

Abgesehen davon: Wen interessieren Region Locks auf der Konsole denn großartig? Die meisten Leute kaufen ihre Spiele eh lokal im Laden auf der Disc, oder nicht? So zumindest wurde das Microsoft doch eingetrichtert von den entrüsteten Fans...



> Always Online


Falsch. Es sollte einen Online-Check alle 24h. Das ist mitnichten dasselbe wie "Always-Online."



> und nix mehr was eine Konsole ausgemacht hatte...


Falsch. Ein Konsole macht imo aus, dass es primär ein (relativ simples) Gerät zum Zocken ist. Das wäre auch die alte Xbox One gewesen. Ich kann ja verstehen, dass man manche Sachen, die damals vorgestellt wurden, persönlich nicht braucht (das TV Zeugs etwa). Aber dass die alte X1 "nichts" mehr gehabt hätte, was eine Konsole ausmacht, ist schlicht falsch.



> Aber hey es gab ein Family Feature!


Korrekt.



> Family Feature? Wie konnte man nur die ganzen Jahre ohne dieses Feature auf allen Konsolen spielen.


Soll das also heißen, dass man gute Features nicht einführen sollte, nur weil es sie bisher nicht gab? Was für ein Schwachsinn, sorry. Das ist kein Argument, das ist absoluter Nonsense.



> Nice to have  aber nix was eine Konsole ausmacht.


Was macht denn eine Konsole genau aus, deiner Meinung nach?


Aber wenn du wirklich Interesse am Thema haben solltest, kannst du dir gerne mal folgenden Artikel (bzw. Kolumne) durchlesen. Ich denke zwar nicht, dass dich der umstimmen wird (was kann das schon?!), aber vielleicht regt es ja zum Nachdenken an... 

Cancelling the digital revolution


Edit: LOL zu deinem letzten Post. Du hörst dich an wie eine kaputte Schallplatte...


----------



## Rachlust (12. März 2016)

Neben all eurem ea vs ms vs steam hass kann mal bitte einer von euch auch nur einmal an die kinder denken??????


----------



## Batze (12. März 2016)

Rachlust schrieb:


> Neben all eurem ea vs ms vs steam hass kann mal bitte einer von euch auch nur einmal an die kinder denken??????



Tuen wir doch, und zwar ganz erheblich, indem wir (Kinder)aufklären das man nicht alles glauben soll was so diverse Leute über gewisse monopolistische DRM Plattformen von sich geben und unverschämt ihre scheinheiligen Werbe Botschaften verkünden.


----------

